# Suggest amp for tweeters



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

Hello guys i have 8 tweeters rated 150wrms 300watt max 4ohm and i want to wire them direct to amp no more to my midrange speaker amp 
Can anyone help me choose 2channel amp because i find amps with total loads 2 ohm and 1 ohm.. newbie btw.. thank u


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

More info needed, what tweeters? Exact models please... How about the rest of the system?


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

D4S JP13.2AB








Down4Sound JP 13.2 AB | 2300 WATT RMS Class AB Amplifier - LIMITED EDITION GOLD 1 - 100


Buy Car Audio Online the real #1 Source, Fast Free Shipping, EZ Financing, Price Match Guarantee, freebies in every order, Shop Now!




www.down4soundshop.com


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

giwrgoc329 said:


> Hello guys i have 8 tweeters rated 150wrms 300watt max 4ohm and i want to wire them direct to amp no more to my midrange speaker amp
> Can anyone help me choose 2channel amp because i find amps with total loads 2 ohm and 1 ohm.. newbie btw.. thank u


Use a 4 channel and run them at 2 ohms ... I'm not aware of any 2 x 600W amp that's stable at 1 ohm. 









Taramps | DS 2000X4 – 2 OHMS


The DS 2000×4 is a Taramps multi-channel amplifier, carefully designed with the latest technology. It features …




www.taramps.com.br





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Pick your favorite pair of tweeters and use those on a decent 50Wx2 amp. It will not sound better to use 8 tweeters and you’ll never use more than about 25W at tweeter frequencies.

if you do use all 8, you can wire 4 per channel in series parallel and get a final load of 4 ohms. But that will be very hard to make sound good.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

daloudin said:


> Use a 4 channel and run them at 2 ohms ... I'm not aware of any 2 x 600W amp that's stable at 1 ohm.


That JP 13.2 AB is 1ohm stable, 2 x 1300W


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

CONCHORD CBD 80 HN TWEETER NEODYMIUM 150w new - tweeter/κόρνες στο Alltimeoffers


ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ Black DragonExclusive SelectionHorn Tweeter Neodymium MagnetSensitivity 110 db/w/mRated Power 150 Watt RMS - 300 Watt MAXNominal Impedance 4 OHMVoice Coil 1 5




www.alltimeoffers.gr





I have 8 of them and i have 16 speakers 200wrms 400w max 8 speakers on 2700.2 dd s2b and other 8 speakers on another dd s2b so i buy a 4 channel 1000w amd wire 4 tweeters per channel? Im confused


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

giwrgoc329 said:


> CONCHORD CBD 80 HN TWEETER NEODYMIUM 150w new - tweeter/κόρνες στο Alltimeoffers
> 
> 
> ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ Black DragonExclusive SelectionHorn Tweeter Neodymium MagnetSensitivity 110 db/w/mRated Power 150 Watt RMS - 300 Watt MAXNominal Impedance 4 OHMVoice Coil 1 5
> ...


2 tweeters per channel sorry


----------



## giwrgoc329 (5 mo ago)

https://www.x-tremeaudio.gr/eniskhy...os/enishutis-4ch-tetrakanalos-trf-m-1200.4ab/ 
U think this amp would be ok?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

You should pick an amp that has a hi-pass filter of 4kHz- ish or use bass blockers to protect the tweeters.


----------

